# What I want to add to my collection in 2015



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I thought this might be a good time for myself and fellow HobbyTalkers to post up what cars they SERIOUSLY want to add to their collections in 2015. I am of course going to post in the Slot Car Swap and Wanted To Buy Section too, I just wanted to remind the other members that this would be a good way to avoid going the more costly EBAY route.
I am looking for:
AFX Turbos-
TJXS125 Indy Turbo #10 Magnax/ScramJet
TJF03 Super Turbo Feather-Magna Porsche 962 #10 Kenwood

Thanks in advance,
Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you have to trade? And I'll only trade them as a pair, that's the actual Holdline car from the Indy 500 set, not the Australian release.








[/URL]


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Joel Tasman Nascar #6:

Full striped without black headlights
Full striped with DARK blue stripes


----------



## KirkWH (Nov 19, 2014)

There are some old T-Jets I'd really like to get my hands on. I'd love to get the red #31 Alfa Romeo, the Lola GT, and the Cheetah.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Take a peak here ....... http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=425869


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

I would love a Sugar Daddy Datsun, but that is only a dream.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

I would like to add the 2 Australian release Super G+ Daytona Cobra Coupes. 1 is gold and 1 silver not sure on the numbers. Should have bought them when I had the chance, haven't seen them lately.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Super G Man said:


> I would like to add the 2 Australian release Super G+ Daytona Cobra Coupes. 1 is gold and 1 silver not sure on the numbers. Should have bought them when I had the chance, haven't seen them lately.


Think I saw them on the Australian ebay site recently, but not sure the seller was willing to ship outside Australia!

Charlie


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

This should be a sticky thread like the past years.

My wants are nearly the same as last years with a few exceptions that I have crossed out of last years pictures.

I bought several cars since last year, but somehow not may were the ones on my main list.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=425869 

Same place it was last year, same title.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

RjAFX said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=425869
> 
> Same place it was last year, same title.


I don't think the previous years were in that section, because the only two sections I frequent are Slot Car Box Stock & Collecting, and Slot Car General Discussion. I will now post my info in that thread.


----------



## KevinKev (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi people, I am full of expectation for this year, I have made a greate number of orders to my relatives and asked them to present me with new models on different occasions, to add them to my collection, this year I want to enlarge it with some vintage cars) I have already fulled it with different race cars and luxury ones, so now want to mix all the styles) and create a kind of various collection to everybody*s taste) I hope all my plans will be perfectly performed)


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

This year I need a few t -jets. A red Ferrari 250 GTO and a Dino. Tan or Cream Maserati. Turquoise Porsche 904. Alfa Romeo. Chappy. GT-40. 6 T-jets and I'm good


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Updated List*

Here's the list. I forgot to "X" out the JL 46 Ford.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's the list. I forgot to "X" out the JL 46 Ford.


stay w/ the #2, on the Porsche 917.. (1 of Steve McQueen's cars I "LeMans" movie... other w/ #22 in the same "Gulf" livery colors...

Bubba :thumbsup::wave:


----------

